# US National Emergency Day



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 15, 2019)

Now that Trump has declared an Emergency over an invasion (what used to be called "migration" in the pre-fascist period, viz., before 2017), here's a little music to consider:


For the International,
Bey


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 15, 2019)

...and one more:


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Feb 15, 2019)

Tryin to make it real compared to what ~ peace


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 15, 2019)

I hate that bastard so much. Did anyone see the speech he gave today about the "emergency"?! 

The guy wants to be a dictator "China this, China that" 

I swear I'm losing years off of my life because of this fucking fascist.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Feb 15, 2019)

The tradition of the oppressed teaches us that the “emergency situation” in which we live is the rule. We must arrive at a concept of history which corresponds to this. Then it will become clear that the task before us is the introduction of a real state of emergency; and our position in the struggle against Fascism will thereby improve. Not the least reason that the latter has a chance is that its opponents, in the name of progress, greet it as a historical norm. – The astonishment that the things we are experiencing in the 20th century are “still” possible is by no means philosophical. It is not the beginning of knowledge, unless it would be the knowledge that the conception of history on which it rests is untenable.

Walter Benjamin, 1940


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Feb 15, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/BlockTheWall


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 15, 2019)

oak moth said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/BlockTheWall



I was just reading through those posts, now. NYPD has some in custody already in Manhattan, apparently, for picketing...Well, you know what they say: It's Going Down...


----------



## CrowTheBard (Mar 6, 2019)

My maltov throwing arm is gathering rust...where are we rioting? Where are we finally gonna stand and fight? 

Yours in Solidarity,
Crow


----------

